# Roadside Attractions...



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2011)

Middle of the night greetings,

 I was out and about, scouting for dirt piles today. Gotta late start, semi discombobulated, didn't have a camera, but saw some stuff that made me pull over & have a look.

 I'd like to see some of your Roadside attractions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Doesn't require a shovel, or have to be glass related. Extra points for the evocative, the funky, historically cool, or bizarre...

  Come on kids, send yer entries to the A-BN Building, Eleventh floor. Enter early, enter often...


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, I'll go first, but I'm just noodlin.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 3, 2011)

+


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2011)

Aloha Rocky,

 Remember this one:






 More off roadside attraction, but...


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 3, 2011)

A guy in our German village made stills.  This one sat on the roadside.  I assume it was an advertisement as it was there for at least 6 years.  Quite a piece of functional art.


----------



## Brains (Jan 3, 2011)

Marion reserve's abandoned power plant in Prospect Ohio...
 I strongly recomend you be distracted by it when you drive by it, it's quite interesting.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 3, 2011)

`
 `
 ..you might need a place to spend the night.. this place is still operational, but now they offer free wifi ..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 3, 2011)

A FUN SAMPLE is available if your innards are up to it..


----------



## glass man (Jan 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> A guy in our German village made stills.  This one sat on the roadside.  I assume it was an advertisement as it was there for at least 6 years.  Quite a piece of functional art.


 

 LOTS OF STILLS OVER MANY YEARS WHERE I LIVE,BUT THAT WOULDA BLOWN THESE MOONSHINERS MINDS OR THEY WOULD SAY HE WAS SHOWING OFF. COOL!

 IN WW2 MY DAD AND ANOTHER GA. BOY MADE A STILL AT ANZIO///SOME SAY THE WORST PLACE IN THE WAR..I DON'T KNOW BOUT THAT ,BUT WHAT THEY MADE SOOTHED A LOT OF NERVES...THEY GOT CAUGHT,BUT THEY BOTH DENIED IT AND STUCK TO THEIR STORY WHEN THEY WERE QUESTIONED INDIVIDUALLY.POP WAS A STAFF SARGENT GOT THE SUGER...THE OTHER FELLOW MADE THE STILL.WHAT COULD THEY DO TO THEM THAT WOULD BE WORSE THEN WHERE THEY WERE?

 I AM SURE THEIR STILL LOOKED NOTHING LIKE THIS ONE!


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 4, 2011)

I think  you are right...what could they do to them?  Send them home to a nice, safe military detention facility with 3 square meals.

 Yeah, I think he was showing off a bit with the still.  They also made stainless steel ones and sent both types all over the world.  Our tiny village had around 30 private stills.  The farmers used them to get rid of excess potatoes and grain and make a little extra income.  They were sealed by the government so the alcohol couldn't be siphoned off.  The alcohol was sold for medicinal/industrial purposes.  
 Three of the stills were licensed  to make schnapps.  There are 3 "states" in Germany where it is legal to make schnapps for other people...you can make all you want in your basement. Ours was one of those states.  You brought 100 kg of fruit to them.  They would crush it, put it in drums for about 3-4 weeks, and then they would call you.  By law you had to be present during the distilling of your schnapps.  Not too much of a hardship as they would have tables set up in the distilling room with snacks and beer!  There were a lot of apples, pears and cherries growing in the area so those were used a lot.  They say the best was made using Mirabelle plums..very sweet, yellow and very small..about the size of a quarter.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh crap!! My sincerest apologies, folks!![]
 I meant only to remove a dead link I had posted, and inadvertently took the rest of the thread with it.. very sorry guys!!
 Line up for the kicking and beating session..


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2011)

Geeze Charlie,

 If I remember correctly, I put up this photo:







 It being the original inspiration for this thread, and asked if anyone could identify the model. About 2 blinks of an eye later, Pat said...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, Pat said it's a 62 Buick.. and asked if he won a prize.. 
 (sorry again, guys)


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2011)

> Line up for the kicking and beating session..


 
 Sir Charles,

 I dunno, you could flagellate yer ownself, or Pat could do it. I'm pretty sure he getz the Golden Carrot award for identifying it correctly.


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 31, 2011)

Vess bottle, St.Louis,Mo.    Maybe Charlie will leave it up this time[]


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 31, 2011)

Worlds biggest ketchup bottle, Collinsville,Illinois


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you kind folks for reconstructing my little blunder! I was expecting more of a trouncing for that! []


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 31, 2011)

Sleep with one eye open.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2011)

I always do, Doug.. (married) []
 Here's the weird space buggy on rte 9 in Howell that John mentioned.. been parked there since the 70's as I recall:


----------



## Stardust (Jan 31, 2011)

sorry won't work and not enough time to fix. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh Charlie!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> A
> More off roadside attraction, but...


 
 Beautiful cabinetry.  Wouldn't you love to have that in your bottle room!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Brains
> 
> Marion reserve's abandoned power plant in Prospect Ohio...
> I strongly recomend you be distracted by it when you drive by it, it's quite interesting.


 
 I can't tell if it's masonry, but those old brick stacks always amazed me.


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2011)

Small town roadside attraction, this oldtimer would sit outside all day and wave to passersby, they inturn would honk their horns. The neighbors complained so the town told him to stop and go inside, when he did the people honked even worse so the town told him he could do his thing. They then had the sign made and installed, the honking stopped and the neighbors were rejoicing.... I give you WAVIN' JOE from Totowa NJ !!!!


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 1, 2011)

I snapped this picture while out metal detecting at a small town, town square. It is a quiet "Mayberry" type place, and I am sure the neighbors love it.[] If they were going for a mushroom, I think they missed their mark.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 1, 2011)

Reminds me of the joke about the two old ladies walking on the beach...


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 1, 2011)

Whoops! [&:]


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> I snapped this picture while out metal detecting at a small town, town square. It is a quiet "Mayberry" type place, and I am sure the neighbors love it.[] If they were going for a mushroom, I think they missed their mark.


 Oh My []


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2011)

This kinda roadside sight, I find very attractive. For some reason, I always try and pull over for a closer look. So far, I've been kicked off this lot 3 times. Now it's buried in snow...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's one that's in the news. Get there before spring though. HERE


----------

